

With Three Key Exits, Facebook’s Top Talent Departures Continue - chris123
http://allthingsd.com/20120801/facebook-platform-exec-ethan-beard-departs/

======
chris123
The drumbeat (of departing feet) gets louder. [From 47 days ago: "Facebook CTO
Bret Taylor Departs" (215 points):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4118498> ]

